# Which HGH Blood Work Needed ?



## MG1 (May 28, 2021)

I'm on HRT and my 6 month bloodwork is due. I just added some HGH to my protocol 2iu a day wondering what blood work panels I need to add to monitor my GH levels. Insurance pays for it so moneys not a issue I can pile on the panels ?


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2021)

I may be wrong, or an incomplete answer, but I believe a Growth Hormone blood test and an IGF-1 blood test will give you your answer.

Timing of those tests, in relation to your injections?... I'm not sure


----------



## Trump (May 28, 2021)

I think a I read you pin 10iu im 2 hours prior to a gh serum test. Read that but have no other knowledge if that’s correct or not even


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 28, 2021)

I'm personally not a fan of the GH serum test because lots of peps can bump it up - it's not a sign of real GH IMO. Timing for it would be around 3 hours after you've pinned. 

IGF-1 is better (except for women - the GH > IGF-1 conversion for them is more resistant). Needs to be taken after 3 weeks of consistent use. No need for more specific timing if you tick that box.


----------



## MG1 (May 29, 2021)

I don't know jack about GH panels. Your saying just adding IGF-1 to my panel is all I need ?   

I bought the stuff off of Alibaba Qingdao Sigma. At the very least my blood work results can tell if the stuff is legit ?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2021)

Ive seen differing opinions on both the serum and IGF-1 tests but these are the two most common used to determine if what you are taking is legit.
I don't know of any others that are used to check and see if the GH is legit and it is a bit unfortunate that there does not seem to be a strong consensus on the validity of either of these tests truly proving GH legitimacy although most lean towards the IGF-1.  
If you go IGF-1 you want to be on at least for 3 weeks consistently like someone else already said before testing.
At 2iu you probably don't need a glucose check but those are pretty standard in almost any medical panel.


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Ive seen differing opinions on both the serum and IGF-1 tests but these are the two most common used to determine if what you are taking is legit.
> I don't know of any others that are used to check and see if the GH is legit and it is a bit unfortunate that there does not seem to be a strong consensus on the validity of either of these tests truly proving GH legitimacy although most lean towards the IGF-1.
> If you go IGF-1 you want to be on at least for 3 weeks consistently like someone else already said before testing.
> At 2iu you probably don't need a glucose check but those are pretty standard in almost any medical panel.



I think there is consensus that the IGF test is a better indicator of quality. High serum GH does not always translate into high IGF. I know this sounds counter intuitive, but it has to do with the manufacturing process, and the 176-191 chain being damaged/undamaged. 

A damaged chain can still produce high serum GH, but not trigger the release of IGF.


----------



## lfod14 (May 29, 2021)

MG1 said:


> I'm on HRT and my 6 month bloodwork is due. I just added some HGH to my protocol 2iu a day wondering what blood work panels I need to add to monitor my GH levels. Insurance pays for it so moneys not a issue I can pile on the panels ?



Your insurance pays for random tests you choose to have that weren't ordered by a doc? They have a friends and family plan?


----------



## MG1 (May 29, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Your insurance pays for random tests you choose to have that weren't ordered by a doc? They have a friends and family plan?



Na my doctor has to order them but my HRT clinic will add any tests I want they don't care they just require me to do basic HRT blood work every 6months. The clinic makes there money on the follow up Tele visit with there doctor after the results come back which is pretty reasonable charging me about $100 they don't except insurance for that.     My insurance copay for all the blood work is only  $10 per visit for unlimited panels as long as I use Quest.  So if there's any other exotic panels I can throw in here let me know sky's the limit get my moneys worth out of this insurance


----------



## MG1 (Jun 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I think there is consensus that the IGF test is a better indicator of quality. High serum GH does not always translate into high IGF. I know this sounds counter intuitive, but it has to do with the manufacturing process, and the 176-191 chain being damaged/undamaged.
> 
> A damaged chain can still produce high serum GH, but not trigger the release of IGF.



Here's a capture of my Labs script am I missing anything ?
Just to confirm do i need to wait 3hrs and be on the GH 3 steady weeks before i run the tests ?


----------



## HeiseTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Good info.


----------

